# Hover over Thumbnail info changed



## zeroseven (Nov 6, 2010)

When in grid view and I hover the mouse over an image, I used toi get the file size displayed, but now LR3 displays the camera data. How do I revert to file size please?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Do you use the Info Overlay in Loupe view? If you do, whichever of the two overlay types you have set for Loupe view will be what you see when you mouseover in Grid View....so to get the display that you want you need to cycle through the 3 view overlay options. These options are Off, Info Overlay 1 (default is File Size), Info Overlay 2 (default is Camera Settings) and you cycle through them using the I keyboard key while in Loupe view in Library.

If, however, you do NOT use the Info Overlay in Loupe view but still want the file size when you mouseover, proceed as follows:

1. Go to the Loupe view in Library and press Ctrl+J....this will bring up the Library View Options panel, and the Loupe View tab should be selected (if not, select it first).
2. You should see the check-box for "Show Info Overlay" is UNCHECKED, with Info2 showing in the box to the right (but greyed out).
3. So, click on the box to select it, the box to the right is now 'live' and you can use the drop-down arrow to change the selection to Info1.
4. When you've done that, uncheck the box again....this will turn off the Loupe display, but will 'set' the required info display for when you mouseover in Grid view.
5. Exit the dialog, and you're done.

All the above assumes, of course, that the default settings for the Info Overlay have been used. When you are in the View Options dialog box you will see that the info displayed in both Options 1 and 2 can be modified to display whatever metadata you would like.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi zeroseven, welcome to the forum! The tooltip data shown depends on the type of grid display. In LR3, you can choose between Compact, Expanded and an unnamed third type. This last one will show the dimensions of the photo. Use "J" in grid view to cycle through the types of grid display.


----------



## zeroseven (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the advice, I must have hit that key whilst trying to find an entire folder that seemed to vanish on me yesterday

thank you


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 6, 2010)

[quote author=TNG link=topic=11522.msg77352#msg77352 date=1289'34'73]
... If you do, whichever of the two overlay types you have set for Loupe view will be what you see when you mouseover in Grid View....[/quote]

Thanks Jim, my learning for the day  

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 6, 2010)

[quote author=b_gossweiler link=topic=11522.msg77363#msg77363 date=1289'432'7]

Thanks Jim, my learning for the day  

Beat
[/quote]

  Mine also!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 8, 2010)

[quote author=marcb link=topic=11522.msg77353#msg77353 date=1289'34121]
The tooltip data shown depends on the type of grid display. In LR3, you can choose between Compact, Expanded and an unnamed third type. This last one will show the dimensions of the photo. Use "J" in grid view to cycle through the types of grid display.
[/quote]

That feels like a bug (there's no overlay when viewing expanded grid cells). I've filed it.


----------

